# Imperial Whitetail Clover



## Grouse Hunter (Jan 23, 2000)

I think that the people that push this product are giving people unreal expectations. This seems to be a miracle product. "Just plant this stuff and you wil see the biggest buck of your life." No one is actually saying this, but they are surely implying it. I don't this should be a forum to sell imperial. There are a million other sources for food plots. Maybe this forum should be changed from "food plots" to "Buy Imperial witetail clover".


----------

